# Netzwerkpriorisierung mit TP-Link TL-WR1043ND



## majorguns (29. Mai 2013)

Guten Tag liebe PCGH´ler,

ich stehe vor folgendem Problem, ich zocke des öfteren Wot und andere Online Spiele und andauernd meint mein Bruder er müsste irgendwelche Sachen runter laden, sodass ich dann eine Ping von 500 und mehr habe, was das Spiel natürlich unspielbar werden lässt. 

Ich habe schon im Router versucht das ganze zu limitieren, dazu habe ich meine MAC Adresse an eine feste IP Adresse gebunden sodass ich immer die 192.168.1.100 habe und alle anderen Teilnehmer liegen immer im bereich von 192.168.1.101 bis 192.168.1.199. Außerdem habe ich die Datenratenkontrolle aktiviert und eine Regel festgelegt das alle IP´s über meiner auf 2500 kbps down und 350 kbps Upstream limitiert werden (wir haben eine 6000er Leitung die auch immer voll zur Verfügung steht).
Allerdings schnellt meine Ping immer noch in die Höhe und er kann immer noch die volle Bandbreite nutzen solange ich das nicht tue, denn anscheinend tritt diese Regel nur in Kraft wenn ich die übrigen 3500 kbps nutze was ich beim Spielen ja nicht tue - so habe ich das zu mindestens verstanden.

Was kann ich tun damit ich zocken kann auch während mein Bruder etwas runterlädt, gibt es da irgendeine Möglichkeit, andere Einstellungen oder so? 

Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. Mai 2013)

majorguns schrieb:


> Was kann ich tun damit ich zocken kann auch während mein Bruder etwas runterlädt, gibt es da irgendeine Möglichkeit, andere Einstellungen oder so?


 Kannst du einzelnen ip`s prioritäten zuweisen? Das würde eher etwas bringen. (daten von deinem rechner müssen die höchste priorität haben)
Alternativ könntest du evt. noch netlimiter bei deinem bruder installieren oder den upload für andere rechner im netzwerk auf 1-2 kbit begrenzen. (wenn der router das auch macht) Letzteres sollte die download-rate massiv einbrechen lassen, da über den upload nicht ausreichend steuerdaten heraus kommen.


----------



## majorguns (31. Mai 2013)

Hey, danke für deine Antwort, also Ip´s kann ich wohl nicht Priorisieren, das mit Netlimiter wäre natürlich eine Lösung, allerdings kann ich ihm dann die Geschwindigkeit nicht so drastisch runter schrauben sonst beschwert er sich 
Alternativ bin ich zufällig darauf gekommen eine alternative Firmware zu installieren, ich versuche es wohl mal mit OpenWRT und hoffe das es da entsprechende Einstellmöglichkeiten gibt, wenn nicht kann ich immer noch die Lösung mit dem Netlimiter nehmen


----------

